# P45



## newcomer (7 Feb 2007)

Hi all,
This may sound like a silly question but I was just looking over my P45 and noticed that on it where it says DATE OF COMMENCEMENT my employer has 03/01/06. Is this meant to state when i began working for them? Because I began working for them back in 2001.


----------



## gipimann (7 Feb 2007)

The P45 is only required to show details since the commencement of the tax year - the following quote is from a revenue leaflet:

" A Form P45 is a certificate given by an employer to an employee on cessation of employment. This form certifies the employee’s Pay, Tax and PRSI contributions from the start of the tax year to date of cessation and also certifies that the deductions have been made in accordance with the
instructions given by Revenue."​ 
Link - [broken link removed]​


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2007)

So if the original poster started in 2001 then a commencement date of 3/1/06 would be incorrect?


----------



## gipimann (7 Feb 2007)

The P45 is a form of "transfer document" to show the next employer what the previous employer deducted, etc., for the current tax year.   Previous years would have been completed, and the employee should have a P60 for each of those years.  3/1/2006 was the first working day of last year.  Perhaps the word "commencement" is a tad misleading on the form.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2007)

Ah - working to look for a _Yank _company and was reading 3/1 as 1st March!


----------



## dam099 (8 Feb 2007)

gipimann said:


> The P45 is a form of "transfer document" to show the next employer what the previous employer deducted, etc., for the current tax year. Previous years would have been completed, and the employee should have a P60 for each of those years. 3/1/2006 was the first working day of last year. Perhaps the word "commencement" is a tad misleading on the form.


 
I don't think this is correct, the form P45 (at least the one online on ROS) states beside Date of Commencement *If after the start of this tax year (DD/MM/YYYY).* 

To me this implies that you only fill it in if the employment started in this tax year. This would seem to be backed up by the fact that on ROS this is not a mandatory field (which would makes sense if it is not required to be completed in all instances only where employment commenced in the year.) 

Your true date of commencement would have been recorded on the P60 for 2001.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Feb 2007)

dam099 is correct. One only completes the "date of commencement" on a P-45 if the date of commencement of the employment is since 01/01/of the current tax year. If the employee leaving in the current tax year had been working for that employer in the previous tax year then they would have gotten a P60 at end of that tax year and the only date on the p45 would be the "Date of Cessation".


----------

